# LOGO CONTEST: FINAL ROUND, VOTE HERE



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

These are the four finalists in the logo contest. Please vote for your favorite. An option to keep the current logo is also available. I have retained the original entry numbers for this round. They are placed in random order. Please pay attention and vote for your choice.....you can only vote once. Once the voting is over, the winning entry will be submitted to catman for approval. His decision is final. Please read the official rules http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15808 if you have questions about this process. 

Voting will run for 7 days.

*Please do not post comments in this thread.*


Entry #1












Entry #9












Entry #5












Entry #14


----------

